#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  The key benefits of Green Technology

## Bhavya

Green technology is an encircling term. It deals through using science and technology to protect the environment. A lot of technologies fall under this term such as the usage of green chemistry, environmental observing, and etc. This technology is used to inhale life back into a scratched ecosystem. It is also stated as clean technology or environmental technology.

Here are some of the benefits of green technology


Helps to recycle waste materialsProvide clean drinking waterHelps to reduce carbon emission and purify the airThe devices like solar panels help to conserve energyHelps to restructure our damaged ecosystem


Guys, How can we encourage people to implement green technology in our ecosystem?

----------

